

Open mouths and closed minds in open source - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/open-mouths-and-closed-minds-in-open-source/7198

======
wccrawford
Again, they decry Google for not GPL'ing their custom version of Java. It
wasn't forked. It doesn't use any GPL'd code. It's completely from scratch.

The only issue is apparently that it violates some software patents. GPL has
absolutely nothing to do with it, and mentioning it is like mentioning that I
ate Fruity Pebbles this morning. It doesn't matter one whit.

Software patents prevent competition and this is a perfect example of it. Why
should 1 company be able to have the only implementation of an idea? Patents
weren't actually supposed to prevent that. They were supposed to prevent
people from stealing implementations directly.

